

Whats the #1 secret to a successful startup? A competent HR department - sirduncan
http://www.sdtimes.com/ZEICHICK_S_TAKE_THE_NO_1_SECRET_FOR_A_SUCCESSFUL_STARTUP/By_Alan_Zeichick/About_STARTUPS_and_HR_and_HUMANRESOURCES/71196

======
ignacioelola
Whats the #1 secret to a successful startup? No HR department at all.

